# Open or save skeleton.js?



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Is anyone else getting this message? Every time I login for the last couple days I get a pop up from IE 10 saying do I want to Open or Save Skeleton.js. I've just been hitting cancel.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I keep getting a weird link, that when you click x to get rid of it, you go to the website


----------

